# My pit bull is pregnant



## iluvmywinkys (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok I know that sentence probably angered many ppl..It is something I am not proud of,something I tried to prevent.I know the plight of the pit bull and am sad to add to it..with mixes none the less..but it did happen..about 2.5 months ago my boyfriend (who doesn't think to much) brought home a 10 month (from what we were told) old female pit bull ..This was the worst time for a new dog as we already had 3 and had just lost 2 to Parvo..( a bill we are still paying) but when he seen her tied up on a 5 ft chain and heard in her first 10 months she has already been in4 homes..He felt bad..specially since she looked so much like one of the pups we lost. We were seperated at the time and I had no say..Well she came home and before we could find an affordable spay..She was in heat..I tried to keep her inside she chewed the door frame off..I tried to crate her she broke out..I put her in the yard she broke the fence or dug..I kenneled her she chewed the chainlink away..I tied her up (last resort) and she broke that too..needless to say she is now pregnant...I tried to spay abort but just couldn't afford it..times are very tough for us..So I hope you guys won't attack me I feel horrible I am not a BYB..I love pitties and don't want to add to the thousands dying everyday..but I am and I am sorry for that..So now my questions..I don't know whenshe was bred as I was really planning to spay abort..And I thought she was gonna deliver weeks ago..but nope..she has had milk for 2 weeks..she is leaking it everywhere..and just in the last four days she has cut her food consumption in thirds..I did recently switch her to kirkland puppy..and she just nibbles it..she seems to be getting skinnier with a huge belly but I dunno if its just the pups dropping..She is extrmely scared and standoffish already(due to months of abuse) so that's not a sign .but I have noticed she's been running away from me..usually its only my boyfriend and every other man..please let me know if this is normal.also I am posting off my phone so it may take me a while


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Um... if she was due weeks ago, she's probably having a false pregnancy (if you are lucky) or has retained (dead) puppies if you are not. Vet. NOW.


----------



## iluvmywinkys (Mar 7, 2008)

The pregnancy is deff not false..I can see and feel the pups moving...I don't know if she should have had the pups weeks ago becuase I don't know when she was bred..I wasn't living here at that time and it was a terrible time for me so my dates could be off..I just figured milk comes in shortly bfore birth and it has been 2 weeks..Its really hard to read her as she is always standoffish..and is quite a peculiar dog and sense she hasn't been with us too long I don't know her moods so well..


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

I would get her into your vet as soon as possible, sorry i can't help anymore then that. Hope all goes well!


----------



## acowan (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know much about dog pregnancies but I do have goats and sometimes their milk comes in within 24 hours of labor and sometimes it's weeks and weeks-- there's really no such thing as a by-the-book pregnancy as far as most animals are concerned. If she's really leaking milk all over, though, that's a sign, especially if she's not eating and it looks like they're dropping. How long has she been leaking? 
Take her temperature-- I've heard that a dog's temp will drop when she's about to go into labor.
I would definitely take her to the vet ASAP, though, since a dog's pregnancy is so short and she's already possibly weeks overdue. First thing tomorrow!


----------



## iluvmywinkys (Mar 7, 2008)

She has been leaking for the last 5 days or less.they don't leak on their own but when she lays on them or I touch them..they leak easily..I do not have the money as I am still slowly paying a previous vet bill but I will call my teacher tomorow..(a vet, Im going to school to be a vet tech)and see what she says...She doesn't seem to be in pain other than looking a lil misserable and uncomfortable with a huge belly..she still twirls in circles(slow circles) and wags her tail when I come home..still drinks and goes potty well..hopefully I am just being worried..


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Possibly she has a pup blocking the birth canal. She really needs to see a vet ASAP. If you're learning to be a vet tech you should know she needs to see a vet. Since she is a pup herself you may lose her and the puppies.


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

Have you welped a litter before? If not, i would suggest having your teacher help you out since she is a vet.

Good luck, keep us updated!


----------



## acowan (Mar 6, 2008)

Definitely take her to your teacher or to another vet if she can't see her tomorrow!
I'm sure you could work out a payment plan with your vet. After all, they want to make money; they have a vested interest in you having a live dog with live puppies that will need checkups, shots, dewormers, etc. 
Also, you need to not touch her teats because the more she leaks, the more colostrum she loses. If she's been leaking heavily for 5 days (!!) you may want to get some powdered colostrum and supplement the puppies with it just in case.
Like I said, as far as birthing goes I'm a goat person, but I guess the mechanics are more or less the same. I've heard dogs are usually pretty easy births (no long legs and hooves to get tangled!). Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## iluvmywinkys (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes I have whelped quite a few litters since my mom mom breeds her bostons (don't preach the BYB thing ..she's not me she's my mom.I've tried)I think the worst part for me is laylas pregnancy is so out of my control..don't know when she was bred..don't know her background..she pants out of nervousness often and she is so hard to read....she is the first large dog I have had give birth though...I will keep u guys posted..she has been acting more restless than usual in the last few hrs so maybe soon..


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

PLEASE contact a rescue and let them take over. A rescue will be able to take this dog in, make sure she gets the behavioral help and veterinary care she and the pups deserve, as well as find suitable homes for them all. You are broke and in debt, you are busy with school and from the sound of it your relationship isn't stable. You're unable to get veterinary attention for this dog now, so what happens if she needs emergency care during or after whelping, or the litter comes down with parvo and needs treatment? What about the added expenses of extra food and other supplies for the puppies, including vaccinations and dewormings? You were unable to contain one female dog, so how are you going to contain a litter? These puppies ARE going to learn much from their dam who's temperment is flawed and that could be genetic. How will you determine the pups are okay to go on to appropriate homes where they will be spayed or neutered? I imagine you won't be telling the new owners to return the pups as unwanted dogs should the need arise? It's time to get some serious help for these dogs. Fact is, you did have a choice when you took the dog in. If you wanted to get her out of the place she was at, great, but if you weren't ready for a pup she should have gone on to a rescue then. Lesson learned, but the only ones who will truly suffer are the dogs if you don't quit with the excuses long enough to do something to stop the cycle.


----------



## acowan (Mar 6, 2008)

You have a point, puppies are expensive.
I know how busy school can be (I'm up procrastinating on a midterm right now) and how much dogs cost, especially big destructive ones ($300 worth of shoes last week!!), and these puppies will send the bills through the roof, not to mention be incredibly time-consuming.

Pamperedpups is right: if you just recently had Parvo at your house then it's still around for the puppies to get!!


----------



## iluvmywinkys (Mar 7, 2008)

No I did not have a choice..As I did not bring her home..but she is my problem now..If you only knew the dozens of ppl I contacted to get this dog spayed and in a better situation...I have contacted a few rescues and all have no room for another pit bull..if you go to pawprintz.org she is actually posted up on their site as a courtesy but they couldn't helped me get her spayed and they don't have any fosters..So I have tried..This dog is extremely hard to place as she is TERRIFIED of men..and needs many many hrs of rehabilitation...Please don't think I haven't exhausted my options..


----------



## acowan (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't want to be creepy, but what area do you live in? I'm in GA and I know a lot of dog people all over.
Like I said, if you had Parvo at your house in the last few months those puppies can get it!


----------



## iluvmywinkys (Mar 7, 2008)

As for the parvo..I have bleached my tile and my yard( they still won't be allowed in the yard) but I worry about this everyday...I know everything you are saying it is stuff I can't stop worrying about..But I have tried rescues..The only way I can get Layla and these pups out of my house is to take her to the shelter..And I really don't want to do that..She will be PTS for sure..and it sucks becuase it isn't her fault..I will call my vet tomorow..Thanks for all your help I will keep everyone posted..I am doing my best..


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Options. I'm sorry, but I would have rather seen this dog put down over seeing her reproduce because there is already such an over abundance of unwanted "Pit Bull" type dogs out there WITHOUT temperment issues and not nearly enough appropriate homes for them all. I'm curious, how much does a spay cost in your area? How much do you suppose it is going to cost to raise this litter? How much could it cost if things start to go wrong? If you think about it, your situation is much worse now than before when you had "no options," yet this was the option you chose. Now not only do you have one dog that you cannot take care of properly, you have an entire litter of dogs and of course it's not their fault. No, it is very much your fault that you have a litter of dogs that will likely end up in the wrong hands and this scenerio will continue to repeat itself again and again... unless you do something to stop it.


----------



## iluvmywinkys (Mar 7, 2008)

I live in central california..

Yes I know the terrible situation I am now in..I tried very hard to get her spayed to get a pregnant dog spayed..or a dog in heat which she was is around 150+ and that's low cost on a waiting list..I am a stay at home mom up until recently I had no control of the money (I do now cuz my BF doesn't know what he was doing) because I had no income and didn't even live here then I couldn't do much but nag at my BF..believe me it caused even more fights..I feel terrible to add to the pit bull problem like I said..I am not iggnorent to it..And I will do my best to find good homes for all the puppies..and I will take them back if I have to..I am sorry if I have upset anyone..Please believe that I did what was in my power to help this dog..and I am still doing it..I know how bad it all sounds and I am very worried about it..but all I can do now is my best


----------



## acowan (Mar 6, 2008)

You need to get these dogs out of your house ASAP-- even if you don't let them in your yard, if YOU go into your yard you can track the virus into the house.
The only people I know in CA live in apartments so I can't help you there. There is a rescue in Riverside that I've heard good things about. It's called Gentle Giants-- it takes mostly big, big dogs but maybe they could help you out. They might at least be able to refer you to someone who could.
http://www.gentlegiantsrescue.com/


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I've only heard horrible things about Gentle Giants (it's a GIANT scam is what they are) but you might actually try Bad Rap in San Francisco. They're the MOST rdeputable pibble rescue in the US.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

You are getting enough good advice here - so all I am going to say is I wish you the best of luck. This isn't an easy or good situation and I hope it all works out for these puppies.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have to echo dogstar on Gentle Giants- it's a scam. Do not send your pups there.

Otherwise, I think you;ve gotten some good suggestions. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Good luck with the dogs and the pups. I know how frustrating it can be to try and deal with a rescue when you weren't expecting it and it has health issues that are a financial drain. Take the dog to the vet as soon as possible. If you are already paying off a vet bill, they will probably know you are good for it and be willing to extend the account. 

I'd also call some more rescues. In my case, I had a HW+ dog that needed treatment. No one would take it in as a foster, but I did find a group that is footing the bill for treatment while I foster the dog. Maybe you can find somewhere willing to make an arrangement along those lines?

Also, have you explained to any of these groups that you had Parvo in your house recently? That might help create a sense of urgency...

Good luck. I can see you are doing your best to do what is right in a terrible situation.


----------



## acowan (Mar 6, 2008)

I had no idea about Gentle Giants! Someone I know was thinking about getting a Wolfhound from them-- I'll have to let him know! Thanks!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> I've only heard horrible things about Gentle Giants (it's a GIANT scam is what they are) but you might actually try Bad Rap in San Francisco. They're the MOST rdeputable pibble rescue in the US.


Yes, I agree. I have heard so many bad things about Gentle Giants. Bad Rap is doing great things to help the plight of the Pit bull. Contact them ASAP.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I understand about the low-income problem.....I'd have to say that most people I know fall into the low-income category. I always advise them to do whatever they have to do to get thier dog spayed---beg, borrow, go to a Dollar Loan Center, run up a credit card....anything. Because even if it would have cost $500 to have her spayed, that would still be cheaper than raising the puppies. It's too late in this instance, but it's a good thing to keep in mind for the future (or for others who may be reading this).......when you can least afford to spay your dog, that's when you most NEED to do it and dig up the money somehow. Better that than a $1500 emergency vet bill.

I hope this works out for you and the puppies. Try the BAD RAP group, hopefully they can help. You'll need to dig up the dough for vaccinations somehow, or the pups WILL get parvo....it can live for ages (years? I think) in the soil. They should be protected by their mother's immunities (is she vaccinated?) for awhile, but they'll need the vaccinations at the right age. I hope she doesn't need any birthing interventions....but I think you'll need to at least have her checked out. It's sad you had to deal with all of this  .


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> I've only heard horrible things about Gentle Giants (it's a GIANT scam is what they are)





Laurelin said:


> I have to echo dogstar on Gentle Giants- it's a scam. Do not send your pups there.


Please can you give me a website or wherever you got your info on why they are a scam? I haven't heard this one and would really like to know. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ony'sMom (Sep 1, 2007)

Just an FYI, since no one else has mentioned it, to the OP: If you do not get this Pregnant Dog some much needed Medical Attention, and the dog dies or the puppies die, as a result, you can and should and probably WILL be held responsible for Animal Cruelty. Since the dog is in your custody during a time when she really should have Medical Attention for her condition, you are presumed responsible. You say you're a Mom, just think what damage you would do to your children if you get carted off to jail because you failed to take action. As a Mom, I would never allow that to happen.


----------



## petstar (Dec 7, 2007)

I looked at her pictures and she's certainly not purebred...that may have some influence on what rescues are willing to take her in. However, if you explain her situation, the fact that you aren't willing or able to get her much needed medical care and that she was in your posession when she became pregnant and that you had recent cases of parvo at your residence I feel certain someone will be willing to help this girl out.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

iluvmywinkys said:


> Ok I know that sentence probably angered many ppl..It is something I am not proud of,something I tried to prevent.I know the plight of the pit bull and am sad to add to it..with mixes none the less..but it did happen..about 2.5 months ago my boyfriend (who doesn't think to much) brought home a 10 month (from what we were told) old female pit bull ..This was the worst time for a new dog as we already had 3 and had just lost 2 to Parvo..( a bill we are still paying) but when he seen her tied up on a 5 ft chain and heard in her first 10 months she has already been in4 homes..He felt bad..specially since she looked so much like one of the pups we lost. We were seperated at the time and I had no say..Well she came home and before we could find an affordable spay..She was in heat..I tried to keep her inside she chewed the door frame off..I tried to crate her she broke out..I put her in the yard she broke the fence or dug..I kenneled her she chewed the chainlink away..I tied her up (last resort) and she broke that too..needless to say she is now pregnant...I tried to spay abort but just couldn't afford it..times are very tough for us..So I hope you guys won't attack me I feel horrible I am not a BYB..I love pitties and don't want to add to the thousands dying everyday..but I am and I am sorry for that..So now my questions..I don't know whenshe was bred as I was really planning to spay abort..And I thought she was gonna deliver weeks ago..but nope..she has had milk for 2 weeks..she is leaking it everywhere..and just in the last four days she has cut her food consumption in thirds..I did recently switch her to kirkland puppy..and she just nibbles it..she seems to be getting skinnier with a huge belly but I dunno if its just the pups dropping..She is extrmely scared and standoffish already(due to months of abuse) so that's not a sign .but I have noticed she's been running away from me..usually its only my boyfriend and every other man..please let me know if this is normal.also I am posting off my phone so it may take me a while


Ok I don't want to sound like I'm being mean so please don't take it this way. 

Her being pregnant is your fault/responsibility. Its the owner of the female to keep them properly contained while in heat. 

"I tied her up (last resort) and she broke that too..needless to say she is now pregnant"

I really don't buy that. Can't beat you up for whats already happened but did you use a proper chain for a Pit Bull? While it is more expensive then the cheap ones you grab at wal mart it is well worth it and much cheaper then having a litter. I know Pits can be hard keepers, but certainly not impossible if you take the right steps. 

If your dates are off you need to remember when she was in heat. About what time. You've only had her for 2.5 months so try to think back. Average gestation period is 63 days/9 weeks so thats about 2 months right there. She could just be getting close like in her last week or pregnancy right now.

You need to get her to the vet as soon as possible. If you can't afford a visit for her how will you afford a visit if something goes wrong? Or will you just let her and the pups die? How can you afford to raise the litter and find homes? These are things to think about. From the sounds of her pregnancy something might go wrong which won't be cheap. 

From what you are describing it sounds like something will go wrong. I don't want to scare you because everything might go smooth but I've seen/heard bad things happen with dogs like this. 

She is skinny with a fat belly and not eating much? Some females stop eating earlier then others, but your female seems to have anxiety which is harming her pregnancy. This happens in some females, they stop eating too early, they hold back on their labor, they don't know what to do. Dogs of shy and anxitious temperament can have bad devliveries and do as you are describing. Either holding back too long, not caring for the pups, possibly even dying if they have retained dead pups, you can feel and see them moving that doesn't mean all of them are alive. They can have a couple dead ones and the rest be live. Not only from a pup being stuck but from a nervous mom who was pretty much stopping her own labor. Sometimes when they finally go into full labor they will pant extremely hard, early and throughout the pregnancy creating problems. Some pups will die shortly after delivery. The mom might injure some, freaking out, they won't care for them. So even if the mom doesn't die she likely won't care for the pups. She is too nervous and doesn't know what to do. Do you have time to raise a litter? If you are in school you would have to take off. Do you have the money? The pups have to be fed about every 3hrs, stimulated to potty, bedding kept clean, they will still need to be cleaned. It is a lot of hard draining work for weeks. Any of the injured or mutilated ones (if that happens) might die and if they don't you'd have to find homes for them just the same. Not everyone is willing to take a pup with a missing foot or ear, ect. Nervious dogs often make bad moms and even cause themselves or their pups health problems. You also have to pay for the food, vet visits, vaccinations, they will probably need to be wormed and if any are injured/sick they will need extra medical treament. The mom will also need some medical care, especially if something goes wrong. 

Those are all the things you need to consider.

Do you have a humane society in your area? They would probably be willing to take her. They also might be willing to help you find a vet who will help that is low cost or something to that nature.



petstar said:


> I looked at her pictures and she's certainly not purebred...that may have some influence on what rescues are willing to take her in. However, if you explain her situation, the fact that you aren't willing or able to get her much needed medical care and that she was in your posession when she became pregnant and that you had recent cases of parvo at your residence I feel certain someone will be willing to help this girl out.


Where did you see her picture? 

Most Pit rescues will take Pit mixes. Its just that they are usually full most of the time.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

On the Gentle Giants thing - http://www.gentlegiantnews.com/


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> On the Gentle Giants thing - http://www.gentlegiantnews.com/


That place sounds like a nightmare for all involved. Poor, poor dogs!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Alright, all this aside.. has a vet or other medical professional been contacted yet? Seems like a whole lot of reasons why things arent being done as apposed to taking action IMO.
Im far more concerned about the pups and the mom right now.
Hop on the phone at the very least.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> On the Gentle Giants thing - http://www.gentlegiantnews.com/


Holy smoke!!! I almost fell off my chair reading this. How can those people still be running a rescue? Or I should say a horror camp for dogs. That is SOOO sad. Do you happen to know how they can still be in business after all the complaints? 

Thanks for sharing, I will certainly keep that web site URL and post it when needed.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Dogstar said:


> http://www.gentlegiantnews.com/


Was I the only one who noticed the rescue was headed by Robin? Of Batman and Robin?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Was I the only one who noticed the rescue was headed by Robin? Of Batman and Robin?


LOL I completely missed that. I was too busy reading the rest of the stuff. 
Good catch!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Was I the only one who noticed the rescue was headed by Robin? Of Batman and Robin?


THATS the rescue everyone is talking about? Geeze, I remember seeing a special on Animal Planet about their shelter. I had no idea they were actually not doing a very good job of things.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> On the Gentle Giants thing - http://www.gentlegiantnews.com/


sick...just sick.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*The dog they adopt out to you becomes YOUR personal property once the dog is handed over to you.... even if you received the dog for free.

What does this mean to you? EVERYTHING in the contract that tells you how to "maintain" the dog does not apply to you. The prior owner (meaning Gentle Giants) no longer has control over that dog... they relinqueshed that responsibility to you. *

So essentially breeder contracts are worthless sheets of paper? They say the same things. They can take the dog back IF you do/don't do this. You must get the dog spayed or neutered. Some say you must use a certain supplement (Nu Vet) which they supply and I don't buy from those people simply because they obviously just care about making $ by selling you the product for the pup they've sold you.

*At the instruction of Tracy Ward, potential adopters had to bring $400.00 in cash to their adoption appointment, unless they knew which dog they were adopting and in that case, the entire amount was to be in cash.*

OMG how much does it cost to adopt a dog from them. It cost us $150-200 total.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

That's actually correct, at least in the case o that contract. (A good example why contracts aren't enough- good breeders screen as well.) 

It costs between $600-1500 to adopt a dog from them.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

When I checked them out close to a year ago the cheapest dog they had was about $900.00. That is why I questioned it as a rescue. I don't believe it is a rescue, I think more of a pet store with lots of rules for adoption. It is crazy IMO. Yes, Curb, I noticed it was Robin. Looks different these days. LOL Don't we all, I am a bit different then when I used to watch that show. LOL


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> THATS the rescue everyone is talking about? Geeze, I remember seeing a special on Animal Planet about their shelter. I had no idea they were actually not doing a very good job of things.


Thanks for that info I was trying to remember where I saw the show on their rescue.


Inga said:


> I don't believe it is a rescue, I think more of a pet store with lots of rules for adoption. It is crazy IMO.


Looks like they are "Brokers".

OOPS..... sorry..... I think we hi-jacked this thread.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Spicy1_VV said:


> So essentially breeder contracts are worthless sheets of paper?


Not necessarily. It partially depends on which state you live in (statutory limitations) and how well your contract is written. When an ambiguity does exist, courts generally interpret the clause in favor of the party who did not draft the contract, meaning, in most cases, the buyer.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Let's not turn this into a Gentle Giants bash thread... I know it is a pretty terrible rescue but that's not really the focus here. Wonder where the OP has gone and what has happened to Layla.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

So I'm confused as to why AC doesn't go seize the dogs for them being in dirty conditions and not being given proper medical care. 

Oh yes Inga the Robin thing is a bit weird. Odd to think an ex actor lives in such filth and is such a deceiving person, after all he was a super hero side kick.


----------

